# Any Canada furs?



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm new to the fandom and would like to meet some furs in Canada


----------



## Shadowprints (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm from Alberta. :3 Welcome to the fandom by the way.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice of you to join us, eh!?

I'm from Calgary, but travel to Fur Eh in Edmonton every June!

We even have our own Furries Alberta website, even though its barely active now!

Alberta Furries

Anyway, wherever you live, their should be a con or event you can attend!

I've been looking to meet other furs as well, so hit me up if you're ever around my territory!


----------



## Shadowprints (Apr 11, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Nice of you to join us, eh!?
> 
> I'm from Calgary, but travel to Fur Eh in Edmonton every June!/QUOTE]
> Fur eh will be my first con I've gone to this June so maybe I'll see ya there


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm in Ontario so I'm a bit away from ya but I might make it to ya one day


----------



## MaggelsBagels (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm normally from Ontario, but I'm currently in beautiful BC for school. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 18, 2019)

MaggelsBagels said:


> I'm normally from Ontario, but I'm currently in beautiful BC for school. Nice to meet you!


Nice from where in Ontario are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ah, Canada, the land of maple and spicy memes. Bless...


----------



## MaggelsBagels (Apr 18, 2019)

Around Toronto area


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 19, 2019)

MaggelsBagels said:


> Around Toronto area


Nice I'm about an hour away


----------



## luffy (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm going to be moving to British Columbia soon


----------



## LotusDog (May 13, 2019)

I live in BC, which is quite nice, actually.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 9, 2019)

Will any of these Canada furs be heading to FUR EH this week!?


----------



## Alison Savros (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not Canadian, but I'm your next door neighbor.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jun 20, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> I'm not Canadian, but I'm your next door neighbor.


Still glad to meet you


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi, am Canadian fur.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 12, 2019)

I live in Ontario.


----------



## theWiitch (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm in BC!


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yup, I live in BC! (On the island)


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm from Toronto, but I'm in Saskatchewan for work.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 13, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Yup, I live in BC! (On the island)


Nice I've got some family in almost all of the province's and territories


----------



## Punji (Jul 19, 2019)

Calgarian here!

All the best furs are Canadian, everyone knows that!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 19, 2019)

Punji said:


> Calgarian here!
> 
> All the best furs are Canadian, everyone knows that!


True that


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 13, 2020)

I live in Newmarket, but spend my weekends in Toronto. Hope to see you at a kerfluffle event.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 15, 2020)

Livin' in Red Deer, Al-bird-a. 

May as well contribute to the necro.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 27, 2021)

Another ontarian


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Another ontarian


All the Ontario peeps popping out AFTER I leave there. Pffft


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 27, 2021)

Punji said:


> Calgarian here!
> 
> All the best furs are Canadian, everyone knows that!


Ayo wtf!
That’s it the raccoon alliance is off, go find your own trash! >: o


----------



## Punji (Jul 27, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Ayo wtf!
> That’s it the raccoon alliance is off, go find your own trash! >: o


Ya'll just jelly!

We'll have to discuss the matter further during the next RacCouncil meeting.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 27, 2021)

Alberta


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Alberta


Have you met any other Alberta peeps from FA? 
Only asking because I've seen more than I would have thought.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you met any other Alberta peeps from FA?
> Only asking because I've seen more than I would have thought.



From this forum yup, and telegram.
Calgary and Canmore, none from my immediate area though.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm an Ontarian. :3


----------



## PloufPuff (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey guys! I am also an Ontarian! A really new furry here! I mostly focus and LOVE drawing furry related stuff


----------



## LexingtonDelta (Dec 12, 2021)

I am also from Ontario, Southwestern area.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 12, 2021)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I'm new to the fandom and would like to meet some furs in Canada



East coast Canadian fur here, on the shores of the Bay of Fundy. _<bows deeply and smiles> _


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 12, 2021)

all the way to the west in BC  you'll find me


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

Calgary! Alberta… hi from “Cow town”


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 4, 2022)

i'm in fredericton NB.


----------



## Mambi (May 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm in fredericton NB.



Cool, I'm an hour away south of you (fundy coast)! Hya neighbour!!! _<the cat waves frantically with a smile> _


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Cool, I'm an hour away south of you (fundy coast)! Hya neighbour!!! _<the cat waves frantically with a smile> _


howdy-ho neighbourino!XD we really need to get a fur con or meet or SOMETHING closer to us: why should montreal and toronto have all the good shit?


----------



## Emberfrost (May 5, 2022)

Speaking of furmeets, anyone know any in Calgary?


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I'm new to the fandom and would like to meet some furs in Canada


I hope to be one in the future


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

yo,any of you nerds watch see the furry ep of "fanboy confessional" from the early 2000's?


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm in BC and was an artist a few years back at Vancoufur


----------

